# The SQUIDS counter attack!!!!



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Last night, I returned home to The Diogenes Club after an evening of consulting with my younger brother, Sherlock. As I neared the entrance to the club an explosion rocked the interior walls of the structure. As the debris cleared, I was able to peer into the crater that had formerly been the front of The Diogenes Club, and to my absolute horror, I saw what had caused this destruction. One of my previous SQUID targets (David_ESM) has decided to return fire in direct defiance of my warning that retaliation in this case would only result in more destruction for other SQUIDS. Along with this very generous cigar bomb (containing 6 very nice Cigars) David also sent a letter in which he threatens more action against The Diogenes Club if my campaign against the SQUIDS is not suspended. Well, unfortunately for David, and his fellow SQUIDS, this brazened counter attack has only served to strengthen our resolve and has inspired The Diogenes Club to inflect more damage onto the SQUIDS. Come Monday, there will be another launch against 4 more SQUIDS!!!!

On another note, THANKS to David, for this wonderful cigar bomb. You Sir, are a good man!!

-Mycroft


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Fantastic selection of smokes! Great job, David! Unfortunately it sounds like your counterattack was counterproductive... I guess we'll have to wait and see. Enjoy, Mycroft. You most certainly brought it upon yourself! :nod:


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yup that looks like a David bomb.....hahahaha destroyed!!!!


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Admittedly, The Diogenes Club was not adequately prepared for the possibility of a counter attack. We will not make the same mistake twice. Also, my minister of Diogenes Propaganda has informed me that this may be the time for a strategic leak of information, so...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Aaaaaaahhh CRAP!!! Time to prepare the bunker! :bolt:


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Indubitably.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I love these bombing campaigns. What fun! And mycroft you kinda had it coming you bombing bully.


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

Mycroft Holmes said:


>


Aha hahaha! That's messed up.:attention:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

smokin surfer said:


> Aha hahaha! That's Awesome! :high5:


Fixed.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Fixed.


Thanks, buddy! :bitchslap:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Tee Hee! Nice selection David! Gatta keep these upstarts in their places..


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

What a delightfully low down and dirty thing for a bunch of unsociables to do!


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Something tells me that in a few days Arkansas will be a very dangerous place to be. Hope they have shelters there!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Mycroft Holmes said:


> Something tells me that in a few days Arkansas will be a very dangerous place to be. Hope they have shelters there!


I think Arkansas is already a dangerous place... If you have teeth and aren't dating your sister.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Hahahaha!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Our mission, if we choose to accept it, is to overwhelm Sather's capacity to keep his tobaccocellar.com entries up to date. :fencing:


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Haha..Jim, your attempts to rally supporters to your cause will only end with you alone under mountain of tobacco, and we both know that you don't want that . My attacks upon the vile SQUIDS (And the other bombs that are soon to fall) have left them demoralized and broken. Though, admittedly, The Diogenes Club was caught off guard by the impressive show of force from David (David_ESM) the lives lost in that attack only served to further galvanize my army to continue the fight against the SQUIDS. More Bombs to fall soon, and if you're not careful Jim, I'll have to move you up on my list.......

VICTORY...HONOR...AND BACCY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Mycroft you would do wisely not to threaten allies of the powerful bad horse who from the headquarters of the evil league of evil (located in Vanves France conveniently enough) has granted me permission to return fire at those who threaten the peace and civility that is our alliance. Though our operation is small enough our strike capability is worldwide and would be ready in a matter of days should you even think about thinking about another target...
Dr. Plume
Evil dr. In training


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Dr. Plume said:


> Mycroft you would do wisely not to threaten allies of the powerful bad horse who from the headquarters of the evil league of evil (located in Vanves France conveniently enough) has granted me permission to return fire at those who threaten the peace and civility that is our alliance. Though our operation is small enough our strike capability is worldwide and would be ready in a matter of days should you even think about thinking about another target...
> Dr. Plume
> Evil dr. In training


My Dear Doctor, 
I believe you are vastly underestimating the international strike capabilities of The Diogenes Club. It is my intention to blast the SQUIDS in to a state of complete destruction, and to ensure that here on the Puffs forum their legacy is but a footnote to a footnote. Be advised, Doctor, that my agents have already been dispatched to France, and will soon inform me as to the most chance moment to bring the headquarters of the evil league of evil to a nice, neat pile or rubble. Consider yourself added to the list!

Good day, Sir ☺
-Mycroft Holmes


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Mycroft Holmes said:


> My Dear Doctor,
> I believe you are vastly underestimating the international strike capabilities of The Diogenes Club. It is my intention to blast the SQUIDS in to a state of complete destruction, and to ensure that here on the Puffs forum their legacy is but a footnote to a footnote. Be advised, Doctor, that my agents have already been dispatched to France, and will soon inform me as to the most chance moment to bring the headquarters of the evil league of evil to a nice, neat pile or rubble. Consider yourself added to the list!
> 
> Good day, Sir ☺
> -Mycroft Holmes


My dear Mycroft,
While you may be able to leave the squids in complete ruin you would do wisely not to even attempt to locate our headquarters. Your agents have already faired as badly in this foreign land as the British government did with their initial attempts to deal with criminal mastermind and my mentor professor James Moriarty. That is until that pesky brother of yours got involved. But alas you will eventually find out the true horror of the grievous underestimation you have made. In the words of your own brother "the game is afoot!". You have been targeted.
Dr. Plume


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Dr. Plume said:


> My dear Mycroft,
> While you may be able to leave the squids in complete ruin you would do wisely not to even attempt to locate our headquarters. Your agents have already faired as badly in this foreign land as the British government did with their initial attempts to deal with criminal mastermind and my mentor professor James Moriarty. That is until that pesky brother of yours got involved. But alas you will eventually find out the true horror of the grievous underestimation you have made. In the words of your own brother "the game is afoot!". You have been targeted.
> Dr. Plume


Ah, yes. After a simple line of deductive reasonings it is quite plain to see that you would be a product of that dastardly professor Moriarty. But let me offer you some free advise my dear Doctor. It is absolutely impossible to conceive of the Diogenes Club falling victim to a bad of ruffians like the SQUIDS or the Evil league of Evil. And, as you may recall, My Younger brother, Sherlock was good enough to point out that when you eliminate the impossible, whatever remains, no matter how improbable (such as the Diogenes club destroying everything you know) , must be the truth.

Come come, My dear Doctor...that's simply elementary!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I am afraid my dear mycroft that not even advice is free these days and it is already costing you complete and utter distruction. I will be locating the launch codes tomorrow, when the bomb will fall only I can know. But it will fall and the end for you mycroft is nearing, and that my most worthy adversary is as you say simply elementary. 
Goodbye mycroft.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Dear mycroft,
Today on my normal evil errands I made a special stop.

The deed is done its too late now.
View attachment 72024

You have been out foxed sir! While the payload is small it is no less deadly and to that end wars have been started by less.
Buwhahaha!
Dr. Plume


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, my dear doctor, what a mistake you have made. I arrived to the Diogenes Club this morning to the news that you and the Evil league of Evil have launched a dastardly attack against us. This form of aggression will not go unpunished!!! I have just finished consulting the “Lords of War” over at Smokingpipes.com and I have arranged to launch a devastating counter attack by the end of this week. You’re going to be sorry you crosses us, my friend.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow. Postage on an entire pipe shop must have been pricey, Dave. :shock:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

freestoke said:


> Wow. Postage on an entire pipe shop must have been pricey, Dave. :shock:


Oh it was freestroke.
And mycroft oh mycroft. This war seems as though it will escalate ending only in your demise. I fear you will not learn from your mistakes though and I look forward to the battle ahead.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

It seems that we have silenced the mycroft mwuahaha! The payload should be there shortly..........


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Dr. Plume said:


> Oh it was freest*r*oke.


Don't blow my cover, okay? :spy:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

freestoke said:


> Don't blow my cover, okay? :spy:


10 4 ghost rider.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

i like you pipe guys


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh dear, again our fine Dr. Plume has made an utterly incorrect diagnosis. He has obviously mistaken my silence for idleness, and that assumption may cost him dearly. It is the goal of the Diogenes Club to revoke the good doctor's license to practice, permanently!!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Hmm a clue perhaps our dear mycroft needs. It is our goal (the evil league of evil) to put the so call Diogenes club out of its miserable existence. ( I hear they don't even talk to each other in the club ). By the way mycroft that wasn't a deduction that you have been silenced but a prediction. Even your weasel of a brother knows the difference. Why us villains love to give monologues I do not know, what I do know is you have inspired your own undoing how poetic is that.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Tick tick tick tick............


----------

